# 2nd busiest rail corridor in America.



## MIrailfan (May 6, 2021)

*


LOSSAN Rail Line


*


----------



## Cal (May 6, 2021)

Yep, it is. Your point?


----------



## MIrailfan (May 7, 2021)

Cal said:


> Yep, it is. Your point?


my point was that people might wanna see it.


----------



## VentureForth (May 13, 2021)

So - to clarify - it's the second busiest corridor, including all passenger services and freight combined over simple 2/3 double tracking with single track bridge bottlenecks. Their aspiration is to get full double track. Wow. Compared to the NEC which is quad-tracked for a good chunk?

I was under the mistaken impression that it was the 2nd busiest *transit* corridor in the country as per the topic of this forum room.


----------

